# Help to Iidentify strange creatures in my shrimp tank



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

I just noticed very strange creatures in my shrimp tank. They are very small but moving unusually fast (see attached pictures). I'd like to know what they are and how harmful they are to the shrimps. My tank is 10Gl planted well established tank with about 70-90 Cherry Shrimps and 30 Cristal red shrimps and 1 amano shrimp. Please advice on what I have in the tanks and how worried i should be ?


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Can't quite tell what part of the pic the creatures are in, but if they're white specks that move around in quick bursts, they're probably cyclops copepods. As far as I'm aware they're generally harmless  not sure if a huge infestation of them is detrimental though.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I think I see what you're talking about. Little white, seed-like things? If so, they are seed shrimp, and you won't need to worry. 



ppaskova said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just noticed very strange creatures in my shrimp tank. They are very small but moving unusually fast (see attached pictures). I'd like to know what they are and how harmful they are to the shrimps. My tank is 10Gl planted well established tank with about 70-90 Cherry Shrimps and 30 Cristal red shrimps and 1 amano shrimp. Please advice on what I have in the tanks and how worried i should be ?


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Atom said:


> Can't quite tell what part of the pic the creatures are in, but if they're white specks that move around in quick bursts, they're probably cyclops copepods. As far as I'm aware they're generally harmless  not sure if a huge infestation of them is detrimental though.


The first picture is more displaying little white dot's that sometimes sit in one place sometimes move very fast in different directions. Second picture I tried to zoom in. Before I thought it is snails because I had that type of snails before but after noticing them moving so fast I realized they not. And I'm getting more and more of them mostly very small ones, the ones on the picture are big ones already. I would upload a video if I would know how.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

woopderson said:


> I think I see what you're talking about. Little white, seed-like things? If so, they are seed shrimp, and you won't need to worry.


Yes that correct little white seed like dots that sometimes sit in one spot (first picture is better, second is unsuccessful zoom) sometimes move very fast on the short distances similar to shrimp movement but faster. But where they are coming from ?


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Typically they can come in on plants/wood/substrate. It is nearly impossible to completely eradicate them. You can reduce the population by reducing feeding. I don't mind them too much, as they help to break down any matter/waste that my shrimp miss.



ppaskova said:


> Yes that correct little white seed like dots that sometimes sit in one spot (first picture is better, second is unsuccessful zoom) sometimes move very fast on the short distances similar to shrimp movement but faster. But where they are coming from ?


----------

